# a tratti



## usa_scott

a = (usu.) _to_
tratti = _tracts_ (and many others)

But there is a standard meaning/usage of "a tratti", no?


----------



## Sil313

usa_scott said:
			
		

> a = (usu.) _to_
> tratti = _tracts_ (and many others)
> 
> But there is a standard meaning/usage of "a tratti", no?


 

It means: sometims yes and sometimes no.
It is used very often about fog and traffic:

for example:
"nebbia a tratti"= sometimes you can see, sometimes not because of the fog.

"code a tratti"= you can see this sigh on the highway and means sometimes there is the queue (of cars) so you have to stop, sometimes not and you can go.

Does it help?
What is your context?
Ciao!
Sil


----------



## Saoul

Sil is absolutely right, even if colloquially speaking the use is a bit different.

It can mean "not continuously" or "not entirely" "not completely".
 Saoul hai capito la spiegazione?
 A tratti!
That "A tratti" means "not really", and is sort of ironic.

Era una persona vivace, ma a tratti si rabbuiava.

In this case you can describe someone who is generally lively, but who sometimes gets sad and reflective. That sometimes can be translated as "a tratti".

I hope this helps.
Saoul


----------



## usa_scott

Sil, Saoul,

Thanks much for your feedback. The meaning(s) is/are now clear to me. 

It seems to entail a connotation of "unpredictability", no? The closest English equivalent I can come up with is "at times" or "potentially, at times", as in "the weather should be pleasant today, although potentially quite windy at times". 

Rendo l'idea? E' corretto?


----------



## MAVERIK

usa_scott said:
			
		

> Sil, Saoul,
> 
> Thanks much for your feedback. The meaning(s) is/are now clear to me.
> 
> It seems to entail a connotation of "unpredictability", no? The closest English equivalent I can come up with is "at times" or "potentially, at times", as in "the weather should be pleasant today, although potentially quite windy at times".
> 
> Rendo l'idea? E' corretto?


 
It is almost correct. "A tratti" means partially in English. For example "capire a tratti" i.e "to understand something partially" means that someone has understood not the whole thing but something is clear and something else is not. 

As usual corrections of my English are welcome.


----------



## brian

I could be making this up, BUT "a tratti" seems _eerily_ similar to "ad _un_ tratt_o_," which I think means "all of a sudden."  Somtimes it uses "di" instead of "ad" and sometimes there's a "tutto" in the beginning.

While "all of a suddenly" certainly does not fit into most of the examples provided above, I still feel there may be a connection here.  Look at Saoul's example:



			
				Saoul said:
			
		

> Era una persona vivace, ma a tratti si rabbuiava.
> 
> In this case you can describe someone who is generally lively, but who sometimes gets sad and reflective. That sometimes can be translated as "a tratti".


I still wouldn't use "all of a sudden" here of course, but I can sort of get this little glimmer telling me "He's a lively person, but every  now and then, all of a sudden, he'll get sad and reflective."

Is there a connection?


Brian


----------



## moodywop

I think that Scott's "at times" is a good translation. "Partially" only works in the "capire" example.

It's also often uses with "sembrava":

A tratti sembrava che stesse lì lì per scoppiare a piangere

Maybe "intermittently" renders the sense, although it wouldn't sound right in most examples.


----------



## MAVERIK

brian8733 said:
			
		

> I could be making this up, BUT "a tratti" seems _eerily_ similar to "ad _un_ tratt_o_," which I think means "all of a sudden." Somtimes it uses "di" instead of "ad" and sometimes there's a "tutto" in the beginning.
> 
> While "all of a suddenly" certainly does not fit into most of the examples provided above, I still feel there may be a connection here. Look at Saoul's example:
> 
> 
> I still wouldn't use "all of a sudden" here of course, but I can sort of get this little glimmer telling me "He's a lively person, but every now and then, all of a sudden, he'll get sad and reflective."
> 
> Is there a connection?
> 
> 
> Brian


Not properly ," every now and then" is "di tanto in tanto " in Italian. "A tratti" instead means in parts , partially.


----------



## brian

moodywop said:
			
		

> I think that Scott's "at times" is a good translation. "Partially" only works in the "capire" example.
> 
> It's also often uses with "sembrava":
> 
> A tratti sembrava che stesse lì lì per scoppiare a piangere
> 
> Maybe "intermittently" renders the sense, although it wouldn't sound right in most examples.


 I was actually thinking of "at times" too, but somehow did not see Scott's post.  If this is a plausable translation, then in reference to my post above, we could say that:

_a tratti = at times / sometimes

ad/di un tratto = at a (specific) time --> all of a sudden

tutto ad/di un tratto = all at a (specific) time --> all of a sudden / all at once_

Does this make sense?


Brian


----------



## moodywop

brian8733 said:
			
		

> I still wouldn't use "all of a sudden" here of course, but I can sort of get this little glimmer telling me "He's a lively person, but every now and then, all of a sudden, he'll get sad and reflective."
> 
> Is there a connection?


 
Yes, I think there is. The two phrases are undoubtedly related. _Tutt'a un tratto _and _a un tratto _refer to a single sudden, unexpected event/action/emotional reaction etc, whereas _a tratti _indicates a series of such sudden breaks.

The common semantic area is reflected in the fact that dictionaries cover these phrases under a single entry:

3 *(frazione di spazio, di tempo*) ;* per un breve tràtto di tempo*, for a short while; abbiamo fatto un bel tràtto di strada insieme, we have gone a long way together; in questo tràtto di strada manca l’illuminazione, there is no lighting along this stretch of road; ;//* a un tràtto, tutto d’un tràtto,* *d’un tràtto*, all of a sudden (o suddenly); di tràtto in tràtto, tràtto tràtto, now and then (o from time to time); *a tratti,* at intervals 
(Garzanti)

This dictionary actually mixes the spatial and temporal senses, because of their semantic affinity.

Paravia keeps them separate:

_(periodo)_ period (of time); *per un lungo tratto* for a long while _o_ time; *(tutt')a un tratto* all of sudden, suddenly; *a -i*_ (qua e là)_ in patches; _(a momenti)_ in intervals, at times



EDIT: Mave and Brian, I've only just seen your posts. I was busy copying the dictionary entries


----------



## scrittrice

Ciao a tutti,
come potrei tradurre "la mia penna scrive a tratti?"

Grazie dell'aiuto..

PS: ho cercato di leggere tutto quello già postato, ma mi sono confusa ancora di più!


----------



## TalcoTalquez

"A tratti" is actually a metaphore, ad as such would best be treated. Its origin is quite likely to be related to journeys (un tratto di strada = a stretch of road), so you can think of it as the different places or climate conditions you may find as you travel: you start from the big city, where all is concrete and steel, but then you get to the suburbs where you find trees and grass, then you go through a barren area, then maybe one more city..

That's what makes "at intervals" and maybe also alternately my favourite translations.


----------



## Einstein

"At intervals" is a good translation when talking about road conditions; I wouldn't say "alternately", which suggests a truly regular alternation.


----------



## Odysseus54

How about "My pen writes intermittently"  ?


----------



## TalcoTalquez

> "At intervals" is a good translation when talking about road conditions; I wouldn't say "alternately", which suggests a truly regular alternation.


 
It all depends on how many "tratti" there are. If they are just two, and repeating, I guess "alternately" should do also. For example:


> la strada era a tratti in salita, e a tratti in discesa
> = the road went alternately uphill and downhill


----------



## bubz

Ciao a tutti!

When talking of things rather than people (eg traffic, weather) I think we could you 'sporadically' or 'intermittently'.  Although with people, I would say it was more natural to use 'some times'/'at times'.

Cheers.


----------



## marco.cur

Now yes now no, now yes now no ... and so on.
Esattamente come una linea tratteggiata.


----------



## revolve30

usa_scott said:


> a = (usu.) _to_
> tratti = _tracts_ (and many others)
> 
> But there is a standard meaning/usage of "a tratti", no?


 
Ciao, 
se lo usi con aggettivi, ad esempio "Questo libro è a tratti ironico"
credo sia corretto *By turns:* "This book is by turns ironic". 
Does it make sense to you?


----------



## nm83

*Occasionally *could also be an option:

es: The weather is occasionally foggy
      I occasionally take the scenic route on my way to work
      we eat at this restaurant occasionally

Again, this is a synonym for "at times", "sometimes" or "every now and then".


----------



## Teerex51

nm83 said:


> *Occasionally *could also be an option (...)
> Again, this is a synonym for "at times", "sometimes" or "every now and then".



I agree. Personally I wouldn't use _by turns_ as it implies a regular succession. 

_A tratti_ is more a series of random/occasional occurrences.

Another suggestion: _this book is now and then ironic_.


----------



## Einstein

Just looking back at the old question:


scrittrice said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> come potrei tradurre "la mia penna scrive a tratti?"
> Grazie dell'aiuto..
> PS: ho cercato di leggere tutto quello già postato, ma mi sono confusa ancora di più!


I'm wondering if it's a play on words or simply a different meaning of "tratti". "Un tratto di penna" = "a stroke of a pen" or "a penstroke". So "la mia penna scrive a tratti" could be "my pen writes in strokes".
Is my interpretation possible?


----------



## hotaria1

Hi everybody,
following your discussion on the "a tratti" possible translations I would like to ask you if mine sounds correct according to it.
It is a press release about a fashion brand and the Italian sentence states: 
"...equilibri geometrici , in alcuni tratti più rigorosi, in altri più morbidi,..." which I am about to translate as:
"...geometrical balances, alternately more rigorous and smoother,.." why doesn't it sound correct to me...?
I feel like something is missing...
thanks for your feedback
hotaria1


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> I'm wondering if it's a play on words or simply a different meaning of "tratti". "Un tratto di penna" = "a stroke of a pen" or "a penstroke". So "la mia penna scrive a tratti" could be "my pen writes in strokes".


 
I take that to mean that your pen is running out of ink and so it writes on and off, randomly.


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> I take that to mean that your pen is running out of ink and so it writes on and off, randomly.


Me too, but I just wondered in this case if it might also be a pun. After all, when would anyone really say "La mia penna scrive a tratti" to mean it was running out of ink?


----------



## Holymaloney

hotaria1 said:


> Hi everybody,
> following your discussion on the "a tratti" possible translations I would like to ask you if mine sounds correct according to it.
> It is a press release about a fashion brand and the Italian sentence states:
> "...equilibri geometrici , in alcuni tratti più rigorosi, in altri più morbidi,..." which I am about to translate as:
> "...geometrical balances, alternately more rigorous and smoother,.." why doesn't it sound correct to me...?
> I feel like something is missing...
> thanks for your feedback
> hotaria1


Hi !
I don't really like balances here as it sounds a bit stiff so maybe:
"...geometrical proportions/symmetry, sometimes rigorous and sometimes soft/smooth..."?
"...geometrical proportions/symmetry, alternating between rigour with softness/smoothness..."?
Still not satisified though  but I'm sure others will take it from here
Cheers


----------



## Blackman

Einstein said:


> Me too, but I just wondered in this case if it might also be a pun. After all, when would anyone really say "La mia penna scrive a tratti" to mean it was running out of ink?



Yes and it's not a pun. _Tratto_ means also *segno.*

_L'ho cancellato con un tratto di penna._
_
La mia penna a tratti scrive_ is different from _la mia penna scrive a tratti._


----------



## hotaria1

Holymaloney said:


> Hi !
> I don't really like balances here as it sounds a bit stiff so maybe:
> "...geometrical proportions/symmetry, sometimes rigorous and sometimes soft/smooth..."?
> "...geometrical proportions/symmetry, alternating between rigour with softness/smoothness..."?
> Still not satisified though  but I'm sure others will take it from here
> Cheers



Hi Holy Maloney
and thank your for your help.
What can I say... balance was the only word that sounded good to me...
But you're right let's wait for other suggestions to come...
have a nuice day,
Hotaria1


----------



## london calling

Hello Hoty and Holy!

Some food for thought. Rather than "rigorous", I think I'd say something like "uncompromising/severe"  (when I think in terms of geometry I think of straight lines and uncompromising angles if you say "rigoroso". If you say "morbido" I think of curvy lines with no angles, circles etc., so "soft" I think works.

I don't like _balance_ either, Holy. How about equilibria/harmony?


However, we don't know what the words before "equilibri" are (Hotaria, meglio sempre postare la frase intera), which could make a difference to how we translate _equilibri._


----------



## hotaria1

Hi London calling!
and thank you for your thoughts.
You are right when suggesting to put the whole sentence in, should have done it..
Anyway i ll enter it now so that you can get to understand the context better. 
To give you more hints do know that we are talking fashion and this is a sort of introduction to the brand and the desinger.

"Un percorso ispirato all'essenza, ad una vocazione minimal che si sostanzia in linee pulite e tagli decisi, enfatizzati da impunture che creano equilibri geometrici , in alcuni tratti più rigorosi, in altri più morbidi, per poi arricchirsi di contaminazioni  a volte ’70 a volte ’90..."

The way I translated it is the following: 
It is a path inspired to essence, a minimal vocation which is expressed with clean lines and sharp cuts highlighted by the stitching that give shape to *geometrical balances, alternately  more rigorous and smoother,* but all enriched by contaminations from the past – sometimes it’s the seventies and other times the nineties....

My understanding is that "rigoroso" and "morbido" refer to the "equilibri geometrici".
I like "severe" as I think it would fit the context as well as harmony to replace balances...
Again,
thank you for your support
I appreciate it 
Hotaria1


----------



## london calling

hotaria1 said:


> "Un percorso ispirato all'essenza, ad una vocazione minimal che si sostanzia in linee pulite e tagli decisi, enfatizzati da impunture che creano equilibri geometrici , in alcuni tratti più rigorosi, in altri più morbidi, per poi arricchirsi di contaminazioni a volte ’70 a volte ’90..."
> 
> The way I translated it is the following:
> It is a path inspired to essence, a minimal vocation which is expressed with clean lines and sharp cuts highlighted by the stitching that give shape to *geometrical balances, alternately more rigorous and smoother,* but all enriched by contaminations from the past – sometimes it’s the seventies and other times the nineties....
> 
> My understanding is that "rigoroso" and "morbido" refer to the "equilibri geometrici". That's my understanding too, hence my suggestions.
> I like "severe" as I think it would fit the context as well as harmony to replace balances...
> Again,
> thank you for your support You're welcome!


 
Ci provo:

_It is a path inspired by the essential, a vocation for minimal fashion/styling expressed through clean lines and sharp cuts highlighted/underlined/emphasised by the stitching that gives life to harmonious geometries of shape, some (uncompromisingly) severe, others softer  but all enhanced and inspired by seventies or nineties fashions/influences...._ 

Holy, are you still around? I'm going cross-eyed and feeling very confused...could you have a look and see what you think, please?


----------



## Holymaloney

london calling said:


> Ci provo:
> 
> _It is a path inspired by the essential, a vocation for minimal fashion/styling expressed through clean lines and sharp cuts highlighted/underlined/emphasised by the stitching that gives life to harmonious geometries of shape, some (uncompromisingly) severe, others softer but all enhanced and inspired by seventies or nineties fashions/influences...._
> 
> Holy, are you still around? I'm going cross-eyed and feeling very confused...could you have a look and see what you think, please?


Hi London!
Sorry but I just saw your post now!
Yes, I find that _harmonious_ _geometries_ fits perfectly. I couldn't think of a good 'opposite' to soft and at first the only word that came to mind was _hard_ (but it sounded odd), then I thought of _harsh_ (but this too just didn't sound right) and in the end I went for _rigorous_ . I must say though that _severe_ works here so yes, I definitely like your suggestion 
Cheers


----------



## hotaria1

Good morning London Calling and Hony Maloney!
And thank you for your thoughts about my sentence!
It looks much better than my original, I wish I could be as good as you two!!!
My only concern is on the choice of the word essential instead of essence...
But again,
I appreciate all your efforts.
Have a nice day
Hotaria1


----------



## london calling

hotaria1 said:


> And thank you for your thoughts about my sentence! You're welcome.
> 
> My only concern is on the choice of the word essential instead of essence...ma significa ispirato dall' essenza di cosa? Non essendoci specificato, ho pensato che stesse meglio _essential_. Ma vedi tu, che capisci sicuramente meglio di me cosa voglia dire...


----------



## hotaria1

Hi again London Calling,
your perplexities are totally right! being a sort of a press release the language is vague so when it comes to " il percorso ispirato all'essenza " could mean anything, or just nohing...
but thank you anyway for your kind help
hotaria1


----------

